# CJC-1295 or MOD GRF 1-29



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

It seems to be that people were advised that cjc-1295 is mis labelled mod grf 1-29..

I asked this question on a well established board..

This was part of the response..

Which GHRH?

The body makes GHRH which 44 aminos long. 15 amino acids are useless so the first 29 amino acids is what is known as GRF(1-29). Yes GHRH(1-29) makes more sense but someone chose G for "growth hormone", R for "releasing" and F for "factor". The numbers just tell you which amino acids from GHRH are kept.

GRF(1-29) acts just like GHRH so I'll color it green. GRF(1-29) is an FDA-approved pharmaceutical drug named Sermorelin.

So GHRH, GRF(1-29) and Sermorelin are basically the same. The problem though is they are easily eaten up by blood enzymes within minutes. If you could inject directly into the pituitary at the base of the brain then they will be effective, after-all that is what the brain drops into the pituitary. But circulating in the blood means they are rendered ineffective within minutes.

That leaves us with analogs. An analog is a modification(s) to the peptide such that a property(ies) is(are) changed such as longer half-life, receptor binding affinity or receptor binding strength w/o losing the action. Many analogs can and have been made. However all you need is an analog that survives early blood plasma enzyme death and lasts say 30 minutes. Note a receptor is how some hormones/peptides interact with a cell. The hormone/peptide binds to a receptor on the outside of the cell and the message carried in. I purposely avoided receptor talk so as to avoid confusion and substituted the term "contact" and "contact with the cell".

IGF-1 LR3 is an analog of IGF-1. It survives longer in plasma w/o binding to a binding protein but also has a lower binding affinity for its contact with the cell or better yet IGF-receptor.

CJC is a term coined & used in a study that tested a newly created velcro type drug complex to attach to GRF(1-29) to allow it to cling to albumin in blood and give it protection and a long life (albumin has a very long plasma life).

They tested three peptides/drug compounds. The first was simply GRF(1-29) with the drug affinity complex (DAC) attached. Think of that DAC as simply the velcro drug component. As you can see the CJCs are not pure peptides. They called this CJC-1288. It lasted about the same as plain old GRF(1-29). Blood plasma enzymes killed it in minutes.

Then they took GRF(1-29) and made one amino acid swap plus the DAC (velcro drug) That means they took Arginine in the 2nd position of the peptide and replaced it with its mirror image form known as the D form. This makes the analog peptide stronger but not by enough. The half-life is maybe double GRF(1-29) in humans. So 5 minutes of half-life. This they called CJC-1293.

Then they made 4 amino acid changes in GRF(1-29) to really strengthen it so it would last more then 30 minutes and added the drug affinity complex. This worked well for them because the peptide/drug hybrid lasted long enough to find the plasma albumin for the DAC part to velcro itself to for a long life of several days. This they called CJC-1295

You want none of the CJC's. The first two because they do not survive long enough and the last one because it is always around. True somatostatin does pop up and stop GH release, but as soon as it can CJC-1295 is inducing GH release. The study itself found it increased base levels but did not increase pulses. That means there is less GH mass synthesized and stored in the somatotrophs. What are somatotrophs? Remember they are growth hormone releasing cells. The word may sound like somatostatin but only somatostatin has the power to stop GH release because? Because it is colored in red.

Somatotrophs are not cells that release prolactin. Prolactin is released by Lactotrophs. Somatotrophs self organize into networks that coordinate GH release into a pulse. A fuller treatment is available on this forum.

What do you want?

You want the pure peptide part that was used in the third analog. You want those 4 modifications because they make what is essentially GHRH last for 30 minutes or more. This is a fine peptide to contribute to a GH pulse. This I call modified GRF(1-29). Since it is basically a 30 minute plus lasting GHRH I color it green.

I asked pro peptides if there CJC-1295 is mod grf 1-29, according to them it is not..so all of you that bought CJC-1295 thinking you had MOD grf 1-29 haven't

Demetra: Welcome to our real-time support chat. My name is Demetra how can I help you today?

Guest: hi...quick question is your cjc1295 mod grf 1-29?

Demetra: No the CJC 293 is mod grf.

Guest: do you know the sequence of tge cjc1295 please

Demetra: The sequence is unform across all suppliers. All you have to do is google search it and it will come up.

Guest: i just wanted to check, as a lot of people are under the impression that your cjc1295 is grf 1-29


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> CJC isn't made anymore mate......


Isn't it???


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

MacUK said:


> CJC isn't made anymore mate......


CJC is just the old name..

Whats more important is the sequence of what is labelled as cjc-1295


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

MOD GRF 1-29 is the "modified" GHRH without the (DAC) - Drug Affinity Complex also known as cjc-1293


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the answer is what you quoted above....

Then they made 4 amino acid changes in *GRF(1-29)* to really strengthen it so it would last more then 30 minutes and added the drug affinity complex. This worked well for them because the peptide/drug hybrid lasted long enough to find the plasma albumin for the DAC part to velcro itself to for a long life of several days. *This they called CJC-1295*

You want the pure peptide part that was used in the third analog. You want those *4 modifications *because they make what is essentially GHRH last for *30 minutes or more*. This is a fine peptide to contribute to a GH pulse. This I call *modified GRF(1-29). *Since it is basically a 30 minute plus lasting GHRH I color it green.

so CJC1295 w/o DAC is in fact Modified GRF 1-29

the term CJC was coined from the company carring out the tests to establish what GRF to use as you can see from above they determined the best to use was the 4 modifications which they named CJC1295 but is in fact Modified GRF 1-29 so the people at Pro peptide have no clue what they are selling as 1295 and 1293 are both GRF 1-29 the difference is the modicifations made to extend half life in the body......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> MOD GRF 1-29 is the "modified" GHRH without the (DAC) - Drug Affinity Complex also known as cjc-1293


this is incorrect mate......modified GRF 1-29 is the one with the 4 modifications to extend the half life to 30minutes this is known as CJC 1295 w/o DAC

*You want the pure peptide part that was used in the third analog. You want those 4 modifications because they make what is essentially GHRH last for 30 minutes or more. This is a fine peptide to contribute to a GH pulse. This I call modified GRF(1-29). Since it is basically a 30 minute plus lasting GHRH I color it green.*


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is incorrect mate......modified GRF 1-29 is the one with the 4 modifications to extend the half life to 30minutes this is known as CJC 1295 w/o DAC
> 
> *You want the pure peptide part that was used in the third analog. You want those 4 modifications because they make what is essentially GHRH last for 30 minutes or more. This is a fine peptide to contribute to a GH pulse. This I call modified GRF(1-29). Since it is basically a 30 minute plus lasting GHRH I color it green.*


Pro peptides told me that the CJC-1293 is mod GRF 1-29, but what ever they think the 1295 is fukc knows!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Pro peptides told me that the CJC-1293 is mod GRF 1-29, but what ever they think the 1295 is fukc knows!


Same


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Same


Thats what i always thought, but strange when i asked them they said no..

Both CJC-1295 and CJC-1293 Mod GRF 1-29 are exactly the same price on their site.

It's about time these companies labelled them up correctly, instead of 2 names for the same thing..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> Pro peptides told me that the CJC-1293 is mod GRF 1-29, but what ever they think the 1295 is fukc knows!


if you read the section you quoted above you will see that CJC1293 does not last long enough in the body for it to be any use, this is GRF but not Modified GRF 1-29....



Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Same


No CJC1295 is not the same as CJC1293 as quoted above....

CJC1293:

*Then they took GRF(1-29) and made one amino acid swap plus the DAC (velcro drug) That means they took Arginine in the 2nd position of the peptide and replaced it with its mirror image form known as the D form. This makes the analog peptide stronger but not by enough. The half-life is maybe double GRF(1-29) in humans. So 5 minutes of half-life. This they called CJC-1293*.

CJC1295:

*Then they made 4 amino acid changes in GRF(1-29) to really strengthen it so it would last more then 30 minutes and added the drug affinity complex. This worked well for them because the peptide/drug hybrid lasted long enough to find the plasma albumin for the DAC part to velcro itself to for a long life of several days. This they called CJC-1295*

Modified GRF 1-29:

*You want the pure peptide part that was used in the third analog. You want those 4 modifications because they make what is essentially GHRH last for 30 minutes or more. This is a fine peptide to contribute to a GH pulse. This I call modified GRF(1-29)*

if your going to quote something at least read it and understand it....CJC 1293 or 1295 is not the same as Modified GRF 1-29 now CJC1295 w/o DAC is the same as MOD GRF as the half life is reduced from days to minutes......with the exclusion of the DAC


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> if you read the section you quoted above you will see that CJC1293 does not last long enough in the body for it to be any use, this is GRF but not Modified GRF 1-29....
> 
> No CJC1295 is not the same as CJC1293 as quoted above....
> 
> ...


Are you saying we can't quote something even if we don't understand it, hoping that someone knows what there talking about and can explain it?

If i knew I wouldn't have posted in the first place..

The confusion here is what pro peptides call there peps doesn't match up with what I quoted in my OP

Also in my quote in the original OP " You want none of the CJC's." I read that to include CJC-1295

?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i meant that you have contradicted yourself with your posts in this thread when the answers you are after are in your first post.......

it is true you do not want any of the CJC firstly because the company that coined the phrase CJC does not exist anymore and secondly because you want Modified GRF 1-29, now alot of companies sell CJC1295/1293 wrongly.

propeptides have said they are the same thing as GRF 1-29 but as you can see from your original post they are not as for 1293 they swapped an amino acid plus the DAC so they took Arginine in the 2nd position and replaced it with the D form to make the half life double (5min) this is why it is different from GRF1-29

in 1295 they have made 4 amino acid changes to extend the half life and added the DAC which extends the half life to days rather than minutes......

this is why many say that CJC1295 w/o (without) the DAC is the same as Mod GRF 1-29 (as the DAC extended the half life to days, not what we want as this causes GH bleed) but then you have to refer to my first part of this post and that is there is no such thing as CJC anymore as the company has gone bust.....ProPeptides are wrong CJC1293 and CJC1295 are not the same as GRF1-29 as they have been altered to extend the half life so not the same.......

if a company does not have Mod GRF 1-29 for sale but they have CJC1295 w/o DAC get this it should not be called this but it is the same thing......if they have Mod GRF 1-29 then only buy that..........

sorry if i come across blunt i do not intend to but the answers you are after are in the section you quoted that is why i said you need to read what you post.....


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i meant that you have contradicted yourself with your posts in this thread when the answers you are after are in your first post.......
> 
> it is true you do not want any of the CJC firstly because the company that coined the phrase CJC does not exist anymore and secondly because you want Modified GRF 1-29, now alot of companies sell CJC1295/1293 wrongly.
> 
> ...


I find you can be a bit blunt from time to time, but maybe I should look past that 

Just to clarify propeps say that cjc-1295 is not mod grf 1-29 but there cjc-1293 is..this had alarm bells ringing in my head as I have there CJC-1295 in the freezer and for a moment I didn't know what info to believe, dats post or pro peptides as there the seller and apparently the manufacturer..

A bit of googling suggests that the owner of propeptides Justin crabbe is meant to be a biotech wizard, if he was then surely they should know what there selling?

Think ill stick with SRC..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my bluntness is part of who i am and after a 6hr road trip today it comes out more than normal 

ok Dat is the pinnacle of knowledge when it comes to these peptides......

what needs to be understood is that the section posted by yourself in your OP concerning the GRF and 1295 etc is when they came up with CJC1295/93

so in all of the trials they started with GRF 1-29 for them to get 1293 they altered it by swapping an amino acid plus the DAC so they took Arginine in the 2nd position and replaced it with the D form to make the half life double (5min)

they then started with GRF 1-29 for them to finally get 1295 they made 4 amino acid changes to extend the half life and added the DAC which extends the half life to days rather than minutes......

so as you can see from the above both CJC1293 and 1295 both started as GRF1-29 (not modified GRF) so to claim one is and one is not is incorrect as they both not GRF 1-29 due to chemical alterations.....

now CJC1295 due to the above alterations had a half life of days (this causes GH bleed) so they Modified this to make the life shorter to approx 30min this is Modified GRF 1-29 or what it used to be called CJC1295 W/O DAC (this is important) as without Dac the CJC became 30min creating a GH pulse not a GH bleed......

so Dat is correct you do not want CJC you want Modified GRF 1-29 but he also admits that CJC 1295 is a more common name many sellers just stick with that name and label it as CJC1295 W/O DAC for ease.....but in there action they are the same......


----------

